# Don't know who to speak with



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey There,

Newbie to the forums so be gentle.

Have been in Canada (Halifax, Nova Scotia)for just over 5 months, was a bit home sick at first but now I love the place.

I am from Belfast (Northern Ireland) originally and now don't wanna go back.

I got an open work permit from a company called Bunac (bunac.org) which lasts for a year with no chance of extension.

I have been treating this permit as me trying to settle in Canada, so I have been working for a company (Teletech) for 5 months, start a Job in RIM next week! Bigger salary. Officially hooked on timmies and Love the accent!!

Curse is, once April comes around I'm outta here, no extensions are allowed through the work permit program they offer.

I don't have much on Paper, I have alot of I.T. knowledge in my head but not much on Paper.

No family in Canada, no plans to get married to a Canadian soon and not alot of money.

Can someone please help point me in the right direction (talk to me in person would be awesome) because I don't want to go back the depressing Northern Ireland!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

paulmni said:


> Hey There,
> 
> Newbie to the forums so be gentle.
> 
> ...


The onlt thing I can think of is for you to ask your employer to apply to the Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if granted, would give you a two-year work permit.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

there is a relocation company based at 7015 mumford road Halifax Tel 902 446 0766 ask for June who may be able to help, or at least give you face to face advice, but if they cant at least you can always say "I gave it my best shot",
Best of luck


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey

Sorry to thread jack, but you seem to have gone down the same route I am wishing to take! Glad to hear that you loving it out in Canada, I'm hoping I'll have the same experiences!

I'm hoping to apply for the Youth Mobility Visa through Bunac when it opens up this year. Fingers crossed. I'm 30 now, so my final year for this! I too am hoping to treat it as a permit to settle in Canada, it'll let me explore the country and find a job hopefully.

I was hoping that once I got a job I could get the company to sponsor me? I have enough points (according to their calculator thing), the only thing I am short on is a job offer! I work in the IT industry as a programmer with many years experience, how is the job market out there?

thanks
Jim


----------

